# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  لـــــــن أدعـــــك ترحـــــل

## عزة نفس

ارجــــوك حبيــــبي 
لاترحـــــــل لاتنســاني
لالن ترحـــــل حبيــــبي
 لــن ابــرح مكــــــاني
 لــن ادعــك تمضــي
 قــبل ان اعــــانقك
لــن ادعــك ترحـل قبــل ان
 أذيقك أحضـــــاني
 لــن ادعــــك تمـــضي
قــبل ان أذكـــرك وأشعـرك
 بدفء حـنانـــي
 لعـل عـنــاقي لـك حبيــــبي
 قـــــــد 
يذكــرك بـما كــان بــيننا
ويعـــيـدك الــيا فــــي 
غضـــون ثوانـــــــي
حبيــــبـي لمـاذا هكـــــذا
 ارتضيـت لـــي الهــــــوان
بعــد ان أذقتـــني حـــــبك
 حـبـيـــــبي
وجــــرعتـني مـــنه
وعلمتــنـي بحــــــبــك
اســــــــما المعانــي
لالـــن ادعـــك تتركــــني لتذهـــب
وتقول لـــي ربما تجمعــنا الأقــــدار
 مــن ثـــاني
أتتركنــي؟؟ حبيــــــبـي وتـرحـــل؟!!
 أتتركنـــي؟!!

حبيـــبي بدونـك بمـــفردي أعانــي
بعد أن أحسســتك وأحسســـتني
أني بحبك قد ملكت الدنيا
 بــأثـرهــا وبلغــت بحـــبـك 
كــل الأمانـــي
اســتحـلفـك حبــــيبي لاترحــل
 لو رحلــت حبـــيبي

 سأظــل انتظـرك صــامــدة مكانــي
حبــيبي مهــما قابلــت ولاقيــت
 لــن تجــد مـــن 
تهــواك وتهــواها مثلـــما كنــت
 أهــواك  وتهوانـــي
لــن تجـد حبيبــي حنانـا
 يضــاهي حنانــي
وستعـود لــي نـــادما اســفا
وستقــول لـي سامحينـــي
 حــبـــــيبتي
 فلقـــد ضاقــت بـــي الدنـــيا
وتهت بالأوطــــــان
 وفراقـــك حبيبتـــي كــم اضنـــاني
ولــم أجد لـــي مرســى ولاوطـنا
وأدركــت حبيبتــي ان 
عينا كـــي هــي سكــني
وحنانك هومـرسايــا 
وحضنــك حبيبتـــي
هــــوعنـــــواني
وستعلم حبيــــبي أنـــي
 كـدت لفراقـــك أمــوت كمــــدا 
وان رجــوعـك اليـــا حبيبــي 
هــو الــذي أحـيانـــي
حبيبــي ستعــود قــل لــي
 انــك ستعــود اليــا
ولن تتركنـــي بدونــك
 حــــبيبـي 
امــوت أســـيرة  فــــراقك
 وأســــيرة أحـــزانــي


الم تشفع لك  دموعي  حـــــبيبي ؟؟؟!!!
دموعي التي قلت لي  يوما
أنـــها عليك غاليــة وقلت لــي يومــا
لن ادعــك تبكيــن ثانيــة 
لــن ادع الدمـــــوع
تنساب مـــن هاتيـــن
 العينــان الساحرتــان
لن ادعك تبكين لم 
احتمل الدموع التــي تنســـاب 
على وجنـــتيك الجميلـــتان
أنسيــــت؟؟؟؟!!!
أنسيـــت؟؟؟!! ماذا قلت لي؟!!!!!!!!!
أنسيـــت كـــم كـــــان ؟؟؟!!!
جميــل معــك 
وبـــــــك
 وفيــــــك
 ذوبـــانــــي
أنسيــت ؟؟؟!!!كم قلـت لـــي
 في عينييكــي أرى نفســي
 لأجــد فيـــها عنــوانـــي؟؟!!
والان حبيبـــي أنـــــت الذي
 تبكـــي هاتــــان العينـــان
اهكذا تقســو القلــوب
الم تشفـــع لك تلك الدمـــوع
وقلبـــي الذي بفراقك موجــوع
وانهيـــــــاري
 وانكســـــاري
 وانشطــــــاري
وتريد الذهاب دون رجوع





تذكر إني
 كــــنت ولازلـــت وســأظـل 
أحــــــــبك
 أعشـــــــقك
أهـــــــــواك
وانك كنت يوما
تذوب فــــي عشــقا
وتهـــــوانــي
عـد لــي حبيــــــبي وخــــذني
خــذ منـــي إليــك حـــنانــي
عــد فضمـــني وعانقــــني 
بقـــوة العطـشـــان
عــد كي تحـــتويــني وبداخـلك تخبــئني
كي أذوب داخل تلك الأحضــــــان
حتى أكــــــاد أن 
اختفـــي واتلاشـــى
 يامـــــن ملكـــــت
قلبــــــــــي
وروحـــــــي
ووجـــــدانــي

تذكرنــي حبيـــبي أرجــوك
تذكرنـــي استحلــفـك
 لا تـــــرحل
لاتنســــــاني

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخت الفاضلة .. عزة نفس





حينما تقترب ساعة الفراق معلنة دقات طبول الرحيل .. فالدمع يمزق مقلة العين والخوف يشكو للرحيل مخافة الطريق  .. ولكن كيف بعد كل هذا الحب يحدث الفراق والابتعاد من الطرف الذي تعمق في نبضات قلب الطرف الآخر  .. وإذا كان لابد من الفراق ..  فليس بيد الحبيب شيء سوى الرحيل في مثل هذه الموقف ..

العزيزة .. عزة نفس .. الرحيل كلمه قاسيه ..  لمعنى مفعم بالجفاء .. ولكن فى بعض الاحيان لا نجد مفر منها عندما نقع فى امر واقع .. فهكذا هي الحياة .. محطات وسفر .. لقاء ورحيل .. ومهما زادت أو اقتربت المسافات فلن نسطتيع أن نقف في وجه القدر .. ولا مفر من وجع الفراق .. والمفر الوحيد في تجنب كلمات الوداع قبل الرحيل .. فمن نوى الرحيل فليرحل بلا أثر .. وليبكي بلا دموع .. تحياتي العطرية . 





هـــــذا هـــــــو الــــفـــــــــــــــــراق 

وهـــذ أنـــــــــا أمــــــــــــــــــــــوت

وكــلمـــاتي تشهد بقلبي الإختنـــــاق 

وعبراتي أزفُــهـــا من غــير صـوت 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> ارجوك حبيبي 
> لاترحل لاتنساني
> لالن ترحل حبيبي
>  لن ابرح مكاني لن ادعك تمضي
>  قبل ان اعانقك
> لن ادعك ترحل قبل ان
>  أذيقك أحضاني
>  لن ادعك تمضي
> قبل ان أذكرك وأشعرك
> ...


سلمت يداك

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ عزة نفس..
خاطرة جميلة الكلمات ........سلمت يداك :f: 
وأن كنت أرى صعوبة الرحيل مع كل هذه المشاعر الفياضة.. :No:  وأن لزم الرحيل فأعلمى أن مشاعرك ملك أنت ولتبقى ذكريات جميلة بداخلك ولا تسمحى للأحد أن يقلل منها أو يخدشها..... ::(:

----------


## الجااامح

كم هو مؤلم الرحيل ..

وكم هو قاتل فراق من نحب ..

لا تيأسي ..!

وإبحثي عن فرحتك ..

فإنه لازال بين يديكِ ..

فقط ...

تأملي وجهه وابتسمي ..

حينها لن يرحل ..!

فما زال هناك ....

نبض قلبٍ عاشق .. ينتظر هبوطك .. من سماء حزنك ..

فيعانق قلبك .. بحب .. ولهفة ..



المبدعة / عبير 

أبحرت معك في قارب قصيدتك ..

المفعم بالحب والألم ..

حاولت ان أنتشل منه كل تلك الأحاسيس ..

وأزرع وروداً باسمة .. ليفوح عبيرها حولك ..

كل الشكر لكِ ياسيدة الحرف لما نتذوقة من ابداعك ..








دمتي مبدعة ..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

حبيبــــــــــــــى

هل تعلم كثرت أحساسى بك

أنت نبض القلب الذى يدقه فايعزف على أوتار حبى

أنت الذى ملكت قلبى وسوف تملك كل كيانى

حبيبـــــــــى

أتسمح لى أن أكون نجمه فى سمائك أو حلم فى خيالك

أو قمر ينور أحلامك أو شمس تدفئك بمشاعرى

حبيبــــــــى

كيف أقول عن حبك..... حبك ياجعلنى شاعره

 يعجز لسانها عن الكلام وقلبها لا يهدء من دقات حبك

حبيبـــــــى

أنا الان أصبحت لا أفكر الا فى حبك

وقلبى لا يشعر بغيرك

وأحلامى لا تكون إلا عليك

فـ أنت أصبحت لى كل شئ فهل أكون عندك شئ...؟

أرجوك لا تجاوبنى بلسانك ودع الكلام يخرج من قلبك وحده

أنى أريد أن أشعر بيك بقلبى

حبيبـــــى

أنى أهواك

حبيبــــى

فلا تترقنى

حبيبـــــى

أنى أحبــــــــــــــــك



أيه الكلام ده مش عارف اضيف ايه تانى عشان اقدر هذا الكلام

بجد لمستى أوتار قلبى وبرفق حتى تشبعت بهذا الحب

أبدعتى فـ تألقتى فـ أصبحتى

برنسيسه الكلمه والاحساس

تقبلى تحياتى يامولاتى

 :f: مملكه الحب :f:

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ
					





الأخت الفاضلة .. عزة نفس





حينما تقترب ساعة الفراق معلنة دقات طبول الرحيل .. فالدمع يمزق مقلة العين والخوف يشكو للرحيل مخافة الطريق  .. ولكن كيف بعد كل هذا الحب يحدث الفراق والابتعاد من الطرف الذي تعمق في نبضات قلب الطرف الآخر  .. وإذا كان لابد من الفراق ..  فليس بيد الحبيب شيء سوى الرحيل في مثل هذه الموقف ..

العزيزة .. عزة نفس .. الرحيل كلمه قاسيه ..  لمعنى مفعم بالجفاء .. ولكن فى بعض الاحيان لا نجد مفر منها عندما نقع فى امر واقع .. فهكذا هي الحياة .. محطات وسفر .. لقاء ورحيل .. ومهما زادت أو اقتربت المسافات فلن نسطتيع أن نقف في وجه القدر .. ولا مفر من وجع الفراق .. والمفر الوحيد في تجنب كلمات الوداع قبل الرحيل .. فمن نوى الرحيل فليرحل بلا أثر .. وليبكي بلا دموع .. تحياتي العطرية . 





هـــــذا هـــــــو الــــفـــــــــــــــــراق 

وهـــذ أنـــــــــا أمــــــــــــــــــــــوت

وكــلمـــاتي تشهد بقلبي الإختنـــــاق 

وعبراتي أزفُــهـــا من غــير صـوت 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب



اخي العزيز

ايمن خطاب

اشكر لك كلماتك وتعبيراتك

السحريه التي دائما ما

 تغدق علينا بها

كي تسحرنا وتمتعنا بها رغم 


انها مليئة بالاحزان

ارجو دائما تواجدك المضيء 

الذي يسعدني كثيرا

ايها الكاتب اللامع

 ذوالحديث البراق

والقلم المبدع والمتميز



اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## رجل رومانسى

[frame="7 80"]*سأرحل عنك أتركك كأني ما عرفتك لاأحمل لكِ في خاطري لا ذكرى حلوة

ولا كلمة صادقة أذكرها أو أندم عليها خطؤكِ أنك لم تزرعي لكِ في نفسي

شيئاً يبقيكِ في فكري , حتى ما كان يحمله لك قلبي المذبوح في هواك 

من حب أعمى مجنون معطاء محاه من صدري غدرك وظلمكِ لي.

فما عدت أذكركِ وأذكره ,

ياغلطة عمري وأقسى وأصعب تجربه مرت بي في عمري

سأرحل عنك ووطأة قسوة التجربه جبال هم فوق منكبي .

والآه تخرج من بين أضلعي لهب غضب مجنون يحرقني يعذبني يعاقبني .

ليل نهار يحاسبني على تورطي في هواكِ ..

سأرحل عنك غير نادم غير أسف على من طبعه اللهو بعواطف الآخرين .

سأرحل عنك إلا أني سأبدأ من جديد ..

سأبدأ من حيث معكِ أنتِ انتهيت ..

سأبدأ بخبرة وحنكه عظيمه منكِ أنتِ اكتسبتهما ..

سأبدأ بقسوة منكِ أنتِ تعلمتها ..

سأبدأ بحب للذات وأنانيى معكِ أنتِ مامارستها ولكني بفضلك أنتِ أتقنتهاء


سااهمس في اذنكِ

(( ان القلب الذي خلق للحب قادر ان يسلاك ويبدأ من جديد ولكن مع قلب مثله .. خلق للحب ))*


*الرائعة عبير ذات القلب الطيب*
*سطورك يملؤها الصدق الحقيقي
كلامك خالٍ من زيف الكلام المعسول
كتبتي بصدق فأجدتي

رووعه رووعه رووعه
رووعه رووعه
رووعه

هذا ليس بغريب على قلم اوفكر عبير

فكم أجاد 

تقبلى مروري البسيط 



بالود المعطر بعطر* [/frame]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

الله الله الله

روعة روعة روعة 

بجد وبدون أى مجاملات من أفضل الخواطر التى قرأتها على الإطلاق

اختى المبدعة دائماً وشاعرتنا الكبيرة عبير ..

بجد لا أملك الآن أى كلمة لكى اوصف بها جمال كلماتك ..

والأحاسيس التى تخرج من بين ثنايا سطورك ..

فالبفعل جسدتى هنا أسمى مشاعر الحب التى تقدمها الحبيبة لحبيبها ..

بالرغم من الجفاء !!

والبعاد !!

والإنتظار !!

فهى ما زالت تضحى وتبحث لكى تصل ..

تصل إلى روحها ..

تصل إلى قلبها المسلوب ..

تصل إلى عقلها المشوش ..

تصل إلى حبيبها !!

فهل بعد كل هذا الإحساس يبتعد !!

أى حماقة يرتكبها هذا !!

وأى كنز يضيعه من بين يديه !!

وأى قلب يملكه هذا !!

اختى عبير 

خاطرتك رائعة بروعة وجمال روح صاحبتها ..

فلا تحرمينا من هذا الإبداع ثانية ..

وأتمنى أن أجدك دائماً سعيدة ..

بارك الله بكِ وبقلمك الجميل ..

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوكِ أهلاوى

 :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

سلمت يداك 


اخي العزيز

استاذ فن الخط العربي

والشاعر الواعد

ناصر الصديق

قد يكن اطراؤك بكلمتين

ولكنهما كانتا كالبلسم الشافي

سعدت بتواجدك  الجميل اخي

واتمنى دائما مرورك الرائع

اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## نورسين

اختي الرقيقه عزة نفس
كم هي رقيقة كلماتك
رائعة الاحساس 
قوية التأثير
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

العزيزة\ عزة نفس..
خاطرة جميلة الكلمات ........سلمت يداك
وأن كنت أرى صعوبة الرحيل مع كل هذه المشاعر الفياضة.. وأن لزم الرحيل فأعلمى أن مشاعرك ملك أنت ولتبقى ذكريات جميلة بداخلك ولا تسمحى للأحد أن يقلل منها أو يخدشها.....


اختي الغاليه الرقيقة

ســــــــوما

كم اسعدني تواجدك الجميل

بين احرفي واسعدتني مداخلت

الأرق من نسمات الربيع

مثلك حبيبتي كلماتك الرقيقة

اثلجت صدري واسعدتني كثيرا

اتمنى دائما تواجدك  الرائع بين احرفي

اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجااامح
					



كم هو مؤلم الرحيل ..

وكم هو قاتل فراق من نحب ..

لا تيأسي ..!

وإبحثي عن فرحتك ..

فإنه لازال بين يديكِ ..

فقط ...

تأملي وجهه وابتسمي ..

حينها لن يرحل ..!

فما زال هناك ....

نبض قلبٍ عاشق .. ينتظر هبوطك .. من سماء حزنك ..

فيعانق قلبك .. بحب .. ولهفة ..



المبدعة / عبير 

أبحرت معك في قارب قصيدتك ..

المفعم بالحب والألم ..

حاولت ان أنتشل منه كل تلك الأحاسيس ..

وأزرع وروداً باسمة .. ليفوح عبيرها حولك ..

كل الشكر لكِ ياسيدة الحرف لما نتذوقة من ابداعك ..


دمتي مبدعة ..


اخي الجامـــــــــح

ما اروع تواجدك

وما ارق قلمك الذي 

صنعت منه مجدافا

كي تبحر معي به 

بقارب قصيدتي

كي تزداد الكلمات روعه

برغم مابها من حزن ولوعه

الا ان كلماتك رسمت ابتسامتي

واثارت سعادتي لتواجدك العاطر

وحروفك الحالمة الماطرة سحرا

يملأ اجواء  حروفي وكلماتي

كي تكتمل المعاني بهاء وروعة

فسلمت اخي وسلم ابحارك

وورودك وازهارك التي

عطرت بها اجوائي

ايها الجــــاااااامح

اتمنى حضورك المتميز والرائع

والذي يسعدني كثيرا

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## pussycat

الغاليه والرقيقه / عبير

الله الله الله الله

روعه روعه روعه

قمه الأبداع والتألق

عودتينا دائما على أجمل الكلمات والأحاسيس


ولكن اليوم


تخطيتى كل الحواجز


وعبرتى بكلماتك كل الحدود


وزرعتى مشاعر فريده من نوعها


فى لحظات الفراق


فمن يكون هذا الحبيب الذى يقدر


على الفراق بعد  هذا الكم الهائل من العواطف الجياشه


من هذا الحبيب الذى يقدر على تخطى نظرات وعبارات الحنين


من هذا الحبيب .... ومما يتكون قلبه


لا أعتقد أنه يوجد على وجه الأرض أنسان 


يتخطى هذا الحب ويرحل


ابعد الله عنكى حبيبتى نار الفراق


وزادك تألقا 

أكثر 


وأكثر 


وأكثر


سلمت يداكى






بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					

حبيبــــــــــــــى

هل تعلم كثرت أحساسى بك

أنت نبض القلب الذى يدقه فايعزف على أوتار حبى

أنت الذى ملكت قلبى وسوف تملك كل كيانى

حبيبـــــــــى

أتسمح لى أن أكون نجمه فى سمائك أو حلم فى خيالك

أو قمر ينور أحلامك أو شمس تدفئك بمشاعرى

حبيبــــــــى

كيف أقول عن حبك..... حبك ياجعلنى شاعره

 يعجز لسانها عن الكلام وقلبها لا يهدء من دقات حبك

حبيبـــــــى

أنا الان أصبحت لا أفكر الا فى حبك

وقلبى لا يشعر بغيرك

وأحلامى لا تكون إلا عليك

فـ أنت أصبحت لى كل شئ فهل أكون عندك شئ...؟

أرجوك لا تجاوبنى بلسانك ودع الكلام يخرج من قلبك وحده

أنى أريد أن أشعر بيك بقلبى

حبيبـــــى

أنى أهواك

حبيبــــى

فلا تترقنى

حبيبـــــى

أنى أحبــــــــــــــــك



أيه الكلام ده مش عارف اضيف ايه تانى عشان اقدر هذا الكلام

بجد لمستى أوتار قلبى وبرفق حتى تشبعت بهذا الحب

أبدعتى فـ تألقتى فـ أصبحتى

برنسيسه الكلمه والاحساس

تقبلى تحياتى يامولاتى

مملكه الحب




اميرتي الحالمه

ملكة قلبي

ورفيقة احساسي


مملكة الحب

الـــــــدافئه
كم اسعدتني طلتك

الر قيقة بكلماتك

البديعه التي يذهب القلب اليها


وتذهب الروح الى اجوائها

كي تستظل بضي نورها

الساطع فوق سماءها

كم يسعدني دفء احساسك

الذي تعانقين به احساسي

حبيبتي اتمنى  وجودك

المعانق لوجودي دائما وابدا

 بين حروفي وكلماتي


اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
عزة نفس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

كلمات كالعاده

 تفيض برقة الاحساس 

وصدق  المشاعر 

دام لنا نبضك الطيب 

 ومداد قلمك الرقيق

----------


## نرجس احمد

ما أروعك !! ما أروع كلماتك !!
تلك كلمات عذبة والحان شذية!!
سلمت اختاه عزة نفس


ليس من ساع يقرع بابي !!
تعالي !!
تعالي في سيول عينيك..
أجمعيني !!
تعالي ..
نصع قمرا"
جديدا"!!
فنعريه من فضه الخجل
أحضني غضبي !!
بعد ضياع النرجس !!

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رجل رومانسى
					

[frame="7 80"]سأرحل عنك أتركك كأني ما عرفتك لاأحمل لكِ في خاطري لا ذكرى حلوة

ولا كلمة صادقة أذكرها أو أندم عليها خطؤكِ أنك لم تزرعي لكِ في نفسي

شيئاً يبقيكِ في فكري , حتى ما كان يحمله لك قلبي المذبوح في هواك 

من حب أعمى مجنون معطاء محاه من صدري غدرك وظلمكِ لي.

فما عدت أذكركِ وأذكره ,

ياغلطة عمري وأقسى وأصعب تجربه مرت بي في عمري

سأرحل عنك ووطأة قسوة التجربه جبال هم فوق منكبي .

والآه تخرج من بين أضلعي لهب غضب مجنون يحرقني يعذبني يعاقبني .

ليل نهار يحاسبني على تورطي في هواكِ ..

سأرحل عنك غير نادم غير أسف على من طبعه اللهو بعواطف الآخرين .

سأرحل عنك إلا أني سأبدأ من جديد ..

سأبدأ من حيث معكِ أنتِ انتهيت ..

سأبدأ بخبرة وحنكه عظيمه منكِ أنتِ اكتسبتهما ..

سأبدأ بقسوة منكِ أنتِ تعلمتها ..

سأبدأ بحب للذات وأنانيى معكِ أنتِ مامارستها ولكني بفضلك أنتِ أتقنتهاء


سااهمس في اذنكِ

(( ان القلب الذي خلق للحب قادر ان يسلاك ويبدأ من جديد ولكن مع قلب مثله .. خلق للحب ))


الرائعة عبير ذات القلب الطيب
سطورك يملؤها الصدق الحقيقي
كلامك خالٍ من زيف الكلام المعسول
كتبتي بصدق فأجدتي

رووعه رووعه رووعه
رووعه رووعه
رووعه

هذا ليس بغريب على قلم اوفكر عبير

فكم أجاد 

تقبلى مروري البسيط 



بالود المعطر بعطر [/frame]


اخي العزيز 

طارق الحبوب

حقيقي اسعدني تواجدك

باءبداعك المتميز جدااا

وتوقيعاتك الرائعه

وكلامك الطيب مثلك

والذي اثلج قلبي كثيرا

ورأيك بي الذي اعتز به

واعتبره بمثابة وسام شرف

افخر به دائما

اخي طارق اتمنى مرورك

بسطورك الوردية بين احرفي

دمت اخا عزيزا 

تحيتي

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_ترحل عن ماذا عن سطور قد مرت بسنين عمرى

ترحل كلمه ضاقت بها انفاسك ولاتشعرك بوجودى

ترحل وماذا انا بعدك الملم الباقى من دموعى وحسرتى

ترحل هكذا بدون اختار منى اخذت القرار وغفل عنك قلبى

ترحل ياعذابى وشقائى وحيرة ايامى ابكى بدمائى لانهارى

ترحل وتتركنى فريسه لمكانى أنعى سطور الحانى احبك

فلا ترحل فلا ترحل

لاأجد الا تصفيق حاد لجمال ما رأيت وسمعت تحياتى اليك

وسعيده بخاطرتك تحياتى ياعزه نفس اختك جاسره مصريه_

----------


## nariman

*اختى الغاليه عزه نفس*

*كعادتك دائما الرقه والعذوبه والأسلوب المباشر وده اكتر حاجه بتشدنى ليكى*

*تقبلى تحياتى وحبى*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أهلاوى شديد
					

الله الله الله

روعة روعة روعة 

بجد وبدون أى مجاملات من أفضل الخواطر التى قرأتها على الإطلاق

اختى المبدعة دائماً وشاعرتنا الكبيرة عبير ..

بجد لا أملك الآن أى كلمة لكى اوصف بها جمال كلماتك ..

والأحاسيس التى تخرج من بين ثنايا سطورك ..

فالبفعل جسدتى هنا أسمى مشاعر الحب التى تقدمها الحبيبة لحبيبها ..

بالرغم من الجفاء !!

والبعاد !!

والإنتظار !!

فهى ما زالت تضحى وتبحث لكى تصل ..

تصل إلى روحها ..

تصل إلى قلبها المسلوب ..

تصل إلى عقلها المشوش ..

تصل إلى حبيبها !!

فهل بعد كل هذا الإحساس يبتعد !!

أى حماقة يرتكبها هذا !!

وأى كنز يضيعه من بين يديه !!

وأى قلب يملكه هذا !!

اختى عبير 

خاطرتك رائعة بروعة وجمال روح صاحبتها ..

فلا تحرمينا من هذا الإبداع ثانية ..

وأتمنى أن أجدك دائماً سعيدة ..

بارك الله بكِ وبقلمك الجميل ..

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوكِ أهلاوى





اخي الجميل

ماجـــــــد

الأهلاوي الشديد

الأروع والأروع

والأجمل تواجدك هنا

بين احرفي وكلماتي

بكلماتك الرائعه دوما

والتي تثلج قلبي كثيرا

وتضفي الإبتسامة على وجنتيا

لا حرمني الله منك ياماجد

واشكر الظروف التي جعلت منك 

اخا جميلا يسعد قلبي 

بكلماته الطيبه مثل قلبه

ماجد اتمنى دائما ان اراك

بين صفحاتي بتواجدك المميز

والمنير دائما اخي ولك مني

كل الود والإخاء  و خالص الدعاء

دمت لي اخا عزيزا

أختك 

عزة نفس*

----------


## سابرينا

*عند الرحيل لا يجوز العناق من يقرر الرحيل 
لا يجدى معه احضان الحبيب فلا جدوى من العناق 
ومن يقرر ان يرحل عن انسان اهداه قلبه وحبه 
لم يكن فى يوما حبيبا وما على الطرف الاخر 
الا ان يتقبل الرحيل بعزة نفس سلم نزف قلبك*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نورسين
					

اختي الرقيقه عزة نفس
كم هي رقيقة كلماتك
رائعة الاحساس 
قوية التأثير
تقبلي تحياتي


اختي الغااااليه

نورسين

الرائع هو تواجدك هنا

والآروع كلماتك الطيبه

والأروع اني اجد اسمك 

هنا بين المارين بالموضوع

وهذا يملأ قلبي سعادة وفرحا

اختي نورسين لكي مني 

كل حبي وودي غاليتي

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					


الغاليه والرقيقه / عبير

الله الله الله الله

روعه روعه روعه

قمه الأبداع والتألق

عودتينا دائما على أجمل الكلمات والأحاسيس


ولكن اليوم


تخطيتى كل الحواجز


وعبرتى بكلماتك كل الحدود


وزرعتى مشاعر فريده من نوعها


فى لحظات الفراق


فمن يكون هذا الحبيب الذى يقدر


على الفراق بعد  هذا الكم الهائل من العواطف الجياشه


من هذا الحبيب الذى يقدر على تخطى نظرات وعبارات الحنين


من هذا الحبيب .... ومما يتكون قلبه


لا أعتقد أنه يوجد على وجه الأرض أنسان 


يتخطى هذا الحب ويرحل


ابعد الله عنكى حبيبتى نار الفراق


وزادك تألقا 

أكثر 


وأكثر 


وأكثر


سلمت يداكى






بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى



حبيبتي 

بوســــــــــــــــي

كم اسعدني تواجدك 

وكم ملأت قلبي بهجة كلماتك

الرااائعه ايتها الرقيقه

لا اجد ما يسعني من الكلام

كي اعبر لك عن مدي تعلقي بك

وبعذوبة  تواجدك كالزهرة العطره

التي تملأ اجوائي عبير خاص جدااا

بوسي احبك كثيرا واحب تواجدك 

الى جواري دائما

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
					



اختى العزيزة 
عزة نفس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

كلمات كالعاده

 تفيض برقة الاحساس 

وصدق  المشاعر 

دام لنا نبضك الطيب 

 ومداد قلمك الرقيق 





أخي العزيز

اسكندراني

كم تكتمل سعادتي

بوجودك البراق المتلأليء

بين احرفي فيالها من روعه

اخي اتدري ان إطراؤك بمثابة

دفعه قوية لي وتواجدك

يجعلني أحاول جاهدة

أن أتقن وأحسن إنتقاء كلماتي

كي اكن عند حسن ظنك

اخي نادر 

لاحرمني الله منك ولا من


تواجدك المشرف لي


اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نرجس احمد
					

ما أروعك !! ما أروع كلماتك !!
تلك كلمات عذبة والحان شذية!!
سلمت اختاه عزة نفس


ليس من ساع يقرع بابي !!
تعالي !!
تعالي في سيول عينيك..
أجمعيني !!
تعالي ..
نصع قمرا"
جديدا"!!
فنعريه من فضه الخجل
أحضني غضبي !!
بعد ضياع النرجس !!


اخي الفاضل

استاذ احمد النرجس

اشكر لك مرورك الطيب

وخواطرك التي تمتعنا بها

وقلمك المبدع الراقي

سلمت اخي وسلم حضورك

وسلم طيب كلماتك

لك مني كل الود والإحترام

وخالص الدعاء

أختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## حنين مصر

*جميله اووووووووووووووووووووى

وبجد عبرت عن احساسى فعلا*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاسرة مصرية
					

ترحل عن ماذا عن سطور قد مرت بسنين عمرى

ترحل كلمه ضاقت بها انفاسك ولاتشعرك بوجودى

ترحل وماذا انا بعدك الملم الباقى من دموعى وحسرتى

ترحل هكذا بدون اختار منى اخذت القرار وغفل عنك قلبى

ترحل ياعذابى وشقائى وحيرة ايامى ابكى بدمائى لانهارى

ترحل وتتركنى فريسه لمكانى أنعى سطور الحانى احبك

فلا ترحل فلا ترحل

لاأجد الا تصفيق حاد لجمال ما رأيت وسمعت تحياتى اليك

وسعيده بخاطرتك تحياتى ياعزه نفس اختك جاسره مصريه


اختي الغاليه

جاســـــــره مصــــــريه

اسعدني تواجدك المتميز

وردك بكلمات صادقه

تملؤها البراءه والطيبة

ومشاعر الحب الجياشه

وادركت انك بالحب

قلب فياض لامثيل له

اختي سلمتي وسلم قلبك

وسلمت تعبيراتك البريئة

ارجو تواجدك دائما 

بين احرفي كي تتوهج نورا


أخــــــــتك 

عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

اختى الغاليه عزه نفس

كعادتك دائما الرقه والعذوبه والأسلوب المباشر وده اكتر حاجه بتشدنى ليكى

تقبلى تحياتى وحبى


اختي الحبيبة الغاليه

جداااااااااااااااااااا

ناريمــــــــــان

اسعدني تواجدك

الرقيق وكلماتك 

الرقيقة العذبة مثلك

كم احبك انا يا ناريمان

وكم يسعدني تواجدك

الراااااائع والرقيق

بصفحاتي وانت 

تتهادين كالفراشة الرقيقة

حبيبتي وغاليتي اتمنى دائما

ان اكن عند حسن ظنك

والا تغيبين بنورك 

عن كلماتي واحرفي

لك مني كل الحب والاخاء

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سابرينا
					

عند الرحيل لا يجوز العناق من يقرر الرحيل 
لا يجدى معه احضان الحبيب فلا جدوى من العناق 
ومن يقرر ان يرحل عن انسان اهداه قلبه وحبه 
لم يكن فى يوما حبيبا وما على الطرف الاخر 
الا ان يتقبل الرحيل بعزة نفس سلم نزف قلبك 



اختي الغالية سابرينا

حقيقة اعجبتني وجهة نظرك

وللعلم هي ذاتها وجهة نظري 

ووجهتي في الحياة بصفة عامه

ولو نظرتي الي اسمي الذي استعمله هنا

ستعلمين جيدا انني أؤأيدك بالرأي

وستعلمين ان من اثمن الاشياء عند الانسان

هو الإحتفاظ بعزة نفسه 

ولكن ماوضعته هنا بالقصيده 

مجرد خيال شاعر فقط

ليس من الضروري ان اكن قد عانيت وتألمت 

كي انظم قصيدتي ولكن هاهي مجرد رؤى خياليه 

احياها بخيالي وتترجمها كلماتي 

والأهم ان اسمو بالاحساس جيدا

حتى انتقي الكلمات والمعاني 

ويبقى شيء اهمس اليكي غاليتي به

ان من يحب بصدق ويعش ذكرى مع المحبوب

من الصعب التنازل بسهوله عن الحبيب 

ومن هنا تأتي الدموع ويأتي الشجون

سلمتي حبيبتي وسلمت خطاكي التي

اتت بك الى هنا واتمنى جميل مرورك 

تقبلي ارق امنياتي

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إن تنسى عينك عنواني =لن ينسى قلبك أحضاني
تمضي أو تبقى... سيانٌ =ففؤادك رهن ببناني
ستعود فما بعدك إلا =صمت يتوسط لَحْنان.[/poem]

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنين مصر
					

جميله اووووووووووووووووووووى

وبجد عبرت عن احساسى فعلا



حبيبتي الغاليه 

حــــــــنيـن مصر

الجميل هو تواجدك

وثناؤك الرقيق مثلك

سعدت بك وبتواجدك الجميل

اتمنى دوما الا تغيب

ضياء شمسك عن سمائي

ايتها الرقيقه

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إن تنسى عينك عنواني =لن ينسى قلبك أحضاني
تمضي أو تبقى... سيانٌ =ففؤادك رهن ببناني
ستعود فما بعدك إلا =صمت يتوسط لَحْنان.[/poem]



اللـــــه عليـــــــك

استاذي العزيز

ايمــــــن رشــــدي

ما اجمل شدوك

حينما تشدي

وبعذب الكلم تهدي

فيامن برقيق الالحان 

تشدي

ويامن بعذب الكلم تهدي

لك مني خالص امتناني

وودي

سعدت كثيرا سيدي لمرورك العطر

ارجو الاتحرمني من تواجدك الجميل

بخواطري التي تتراقص وتهلل

 فرحا لوجودك العطر


عزة نفس*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الرقيقة عبير...,,
جميعنا لنا تساؤلاتنافى الحب ... كلنا لنا حيرتنا التى لا تنتهى معه...
ولكن أصعب هذه الاسئلة وأكثرها حيرة بالنسبة لى هو... لماذا نشعر بكل هذا الضعف فى الحب ...؟؟!! لماذا نضعف هكذا أمام من نحب ...؟؟!!
وهنا يأتى دور السؤال الاهم والاصعب ... هل دائماً يستحق من نحبهم أن نضعف أمامهم
هكذا... هل يستحقون أن نضعف ونضعف ... وأ ن نمنح ونمنح ... أن نتجرد من كل أسلحتنا وترسانتنا للدفاع عن أنفسنا والتى تعبنا عمرنا كله فى تكوينها وخلقها للذود بها عن ذاتنا وكرامتنا وكياننا الذى تعبنا ببنائه وإرساء دعائمه ...؟؟؟!!!!!

حقاً لا أدرى ... كل ما أستطيع قوله أنه ويلاً لمن يمنح كنوز قلبه لمن لا يستحق ... ويا سعادة وهناء من منحها لمن يستحقها ويقدرها ...

عبير صورتِ ... و تفوقتِ ... وأبدعتِ فى تصوير هذا الضعف 
هذا الضعف الذى نستلذ به ... ونسعد به... ونسعى له كما تسعى الفراشات 
نحو النار التى تحرقها....!!!

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جيهان محمد على
					

الرقيقة عبير...,,
جميعنا لنا تساؤلاتنافى الحب ... كلنا لنا حيرتنا التى لا تنتهى معه...
ولكن أصعب هذه الاسئلة وأكثرها حيرة بالنسبة لى هو... لماذا نشعر بكل هذا الضعف فى الحب ...؟؟!! لماذا نضعف هكذا أمام من نحب ...؟؟!!
وهنا يأتى دور السؤال الاهم والاصعب ... هل دائماً يستحق من نحبهم أن نضعف أمامهم
هكذا... هل يستحقون أن نضعف ونضعف ... وأ ن نمنح ونمنح ... أن نتجرد من كل أسلحتنا وترسانتنا للدفاع عن أنفسنا والتى تعبنا عمرنا كله فى تكوينها وخلقها للذود بها عن ذاتنا وكرامتنا وكياننا الذى تعبنا ببنائه وإرساء دعائمه ...؟؟؟!!!!!

حقاً لا أدرى ... كل ما أستطيع قوله أنه ويلاً لمن يمنح كنوز قلبه لمن لا يستحق ... ويا سعادة وهناء من منحها لمن يستحقها ويقدرها ...

عبير صورتِ ... و تفوقتِ ... وأبدعتِ فى تصوير هذا الضعف 
هذا الضعف الذى نستلذ به ... ونسعد به... ونسعى له كما تسعى الفراشات 
نحو النار التى تحرقها....!!!


حبيبتي وغاليتي 

جيهـــــــان

انا معك بأن هذا ضعف نستلذ به

ولكن لم ولن يكن ابدا الحب

 لمن لم يكن بالقلب جديرا

لذلك ان احببنا يجب منح القلب

لمن هو يستحق ان يسكنداخله

اما ان كان ممن يسكن القلب

كي يشعله ويحرقه ثم يتركه 

ويرحل عنه فهو لم ولن يكن جديرا

بالتمسك به داخل قلوبنا المحبه باءخلاص

لكن البكاء دائما يكن على من هو يستحق 

ان يزرف الدمع لأجله لأنه جديرا بذلك

حبيبتي جيهان احببت فقط ان اوصل اليك

وجهتي الشخصية بخصوص هذا الموضوع

حقيقي ياجيهان انا بحبك جداااا جدااا

 ويسعدني تشريفك وتواجدك 

الى جواري دائما

وتسعدني اخوتك ياغاليه 

أختك عزة نفس*

----------


## محمد طلعت

الغالية ..   

         لا يمكن لانسان يعرف معنى الحب ويترك انسانه مثلك 

                       فلقد وضعتينى فى حيره ..   أنت من ...؟

                        التاركه أم المتروكه ..

                           صدقينى لوكنت فى سنك لطلبت منك الحب ولكنى تخطيت العمر الذى

                                              يسمح لى بذلك .. رائعة أنت يا أبنتى الغالية

----------


## اموووله

الرقيقه ...عزة نفس

وهل اصعب من ليالى الفراق وأيامه

وهل اشقى من المشتاق ودموعه

اسمحى لى ان اعرب لكى عن اعجابى بكلماتك الرقيقه

دمتى بخير

ودام بوح قلمك الراقى

مع خالص تحيتى

اموووله

----------


## pussycat

رقيقتى الغاليه 


أعجبتنى كلماتك للمره المليون

ومشاعرك الرقيقه جذبتنى مره أخرى للبحث عن موضوعاتك

سلمتى أختى الحبيبه الغاليه



مع أمنياتى بقرأه موضوع جديد ليكى قريبا



بوســــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد طلعت
					

الغالية ..   

         لا يمكن لانسان يعرف معنى الحب ويترك انسانه مثلك 

                       فلقد وضعتينى فى حيره ..   أنت من ...؟

                        التاركه أم المتروكه ..

                           صدقينى لوكنت فى سنك لطلبت منك الحب ولكنى تخطيت العمر الذى

                                              يسمح لى بذلك .. رائعة أنت يا أبنتى الغالية                  



استاذي العزيز

محمد طلعت

لا ادري بماذا ارد على رقيق كلماتك

اولا دعني اعتذر اليك كثرا لتاخر بالرد
لظروف قويه قد منعتني عن دخول المنتدى

فأرجو التماس العذر لي

استاذي العزيز دائما ماتخجلني كلماتك الرقيقه

التي اشعر انها اكبر مني كثيرا

اتمنى ان اكون دوما عند حسن ظنك

واتمنى ايضا منك اضاءة صفحاتي بتواجدك المنير

اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## العسل المر

حمد الله على سلامة رجوعك تانى يا عزة النفس وروعتها 

فى امان الله

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اموووله
					

الرقيقه ...عزة نفس

وهل اصعب من ليالى الفراق وأيامه

وهل اشقى من المشتاق ودموعه

اسمحى لى ان اعرب لكى عن اعجابى بكلماتك الرقيقه

دمتى بخير

ودام بوح قلمك الراقى

مع خالص تحيتى

اموووله


اموووله الغااااااااااااليه

حبيبتي 

اعتذر كل الإعتذار لتاخري في الرد

لأني لم اكن متواجده منذ فتره 

لظروف قويه منعتني من الدخول بالمنتدى

كم سعيدة انا بك وبرقيق كلماتك

ايتها الشاعره الواعده

سلمتي وسلمت يمناكي يا غاليه

اتمنى دوام حضورك الجميل

والذي يسعدني كثيرا

عزة نفس*

----------


## محمد طلعت

رفقا بقلبك غاليتى ..

                           ومن ذا الذى يستحق الدموع ..

                           فان كان يستحقها سيعود والا ..

                             رفقا بحالك غاليتى ..

                                 حتى تكون أيامك لك لا عليك ..

                                                          .. تقبلى تحياتى ومرورى السريع

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					



رقيقتى الغاليه 


أعجبتنى كلماتك للمره المليون

ومشاعرك الرقيقه جذبتنى مره أخرى للبحث عن موضوعاتك

سلمتى أختى الحبيبه الغاليه



مع أمنياتى بقرأه موضوع جديد ليكى قريبا



بوســــــــــــــــــــــــى


حبيبة قلبي الغاليه

قطتي الجميله 

بوسي

لا اجد من الكلمات الرائعات

مايوفيكي حقك فأنت 

من احب الحبيبات الى قلبي

حين ارى اسمك بين الردود

اجدني اطير كالفراشات 

من فرط سعادتي لتواجدك

ولجميل كلامك الذي يثلج قلبي

حبيبتي كم احبك انا

قطتي سوف احاول جاهدة

ان اكون عند حسن ظنك

غاليتي ارجو دوام مرورك المتلألئ

اختك 

عزة نفس*

----------


## لمسه

[frame="2 80"]اعتذر اختى الغاليه عن التأخير


راق لي روعه سردكي ..

وما أجمل المكوث هنا بين كلماتك

لكي دعواتي .. بأن تبقين بهذا اللمعان والتميز ..

تحيه عطره بانفاس حرفكي ...
كلمات قمة في الروعه..





لن ادعك ترحل

اني اشتاق اليك 

فعلآ أحتاجك

افتقدك في حياتي

لتكون قربي

اريد ان اغرق في بحر حبك

اريد واريــــــــــد

اريد ان تكون لي 

وحدي

ملكي

سيدي

حبيبي

روحي

حياتي

المي

جرحي

هوائي

سعادتي

حزني

كل شيء من حولي

حبيبــــــــــــي 

لن ادعك ترحل


إحساس رائع...
دمتى مبدعة 
تحياتي لكى غاليتى 
اختك نهى[/frame]

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

حمد الله على سلامة رجوعك تانى يا عزة النفس وروعتها 

فى امان الله


استاذي العزيز

العسل المر

اسعدني تواجدك الطيب

ودعاءك الكريم

وكلماتك التي قدرما هي قليلة

ولكن تحمل معاني كبيرة وعظيمة

ورائعة بروعة قلب صاحبها

فجزاك الله خير الجزاء

واكرمك ومنحك العافية والسعاده 

وطمأن قلبك واشكر اليك مرورك الطيب

الذي يسعدني ويشرفني دوما

ارق امنياتي القلبيه اليك 


عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد طلعت
					

رفقا بقلبك غاليتى ..

                           ومن ذا الذى يستحق الدموع ..

                           فان كان يستحقها سيعود والا ..

                             رفقا بحالك غاليتى ..

                                 حتى تكون أيامك لك لا عليك ..

                                                          .. تقبلى تحياتى ومرورى السريع



استاذي العزيز

استاذ محمد

الحب والإخلاص والوفاء

 قد اصبحوا عملات نادرة للغايه

لا ادري اين الخطأ ؟؟؟؟

افي قلوبنا الوفية ام في الناس

استاذي العزيز 

اشكر لك مداخلتك الطيبة

وتواجدك الجميل الذي

يضفي لصفحاتي رونقا وبريقا

اتمنى الا يغب ضياءك عنا

ارق امنياتي القلبيه

عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					

[frame="2 80"]اعتذر اختى الغاليه عن التأخير


راق لي روعه سردكي ..

وما أجمل المكوث هنا بين كلماتك

لكي دعواتي .. بأن تبقين بهذا اللمعان والتميز ..

تحيه عطره بانفاس حرفكي ...
كلمات قمة في الروعه..





لن ادعك ترحل

اني اشتاق اليك 

فعلآ أحتاجك

افتقدك في حياتي

لتكون قربي

اريد ان اغرق في بحر حبك

اريد واريــــــــــد

اريد ان تكون لي 

وحدي

ملكي

سيدي

حبيبي

روحي

حياتي

المي

جرحي

هوائي

سعادتي

حزني

كل شيء من حولي

حبيبــــــــــــي 

لن ادعك ترحل


إحساس رائع...
دمتى مبدعة 
تحياتي لكى غاليتى 
اختك نهى[/frame]


رقيقتي الجميله

لمسه

الرائع بحق هو

تواجدك هنا بين احرفي

والأروع رقة وعذوبة كلماتك

التي عانقت كلماتي بكل دفء

حبيبتي دائما ما تعجبني بصمات حروفك

وتواجدك الزاهي المضيء الذي يسعدني

ارجو دوام تواجدك معي غاليتي

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## عروسة البحور

*عزة نفسي الرقيقة دائما وصاحبة الحس المرهف الراقي جدا حقا*

*بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه على الشعر الجميل جدا ده*

*تسلم ايديكي ياغالية*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عروسة البحور
					

عزة نفسي الرقيقة دائما وصاحبة الحس المرهف الراقي جدا حقا

بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه على الشعر الجميل جدا ده

تسلم ايديكي ياغالية


الغاااااااليه

عروسة البحور

اسفه على التأخر في الرد لظروف خارجه عن ارادتي

حبيبتي اشكر مرورك الجميل وكلامك الرائع

الي اكبر واكتر مني كتير

انا سعيده جداااا بوجودك العطر بين سطوري

ياغاليه رجو تواجدك العطر واتمنى تواجدك 

دايما معايا يا غاليه

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## عاشق ارض مصر

كم  رائعة تلكً السنفونية 

التى  تغنت  بها مشاعركِ 

على أوتار قلوبنآ 


  إذا سمحتي   تقبلي 

تلك الكلماتْ الصماء 


 ..................

[frame="10 80"]اميرة الدلال ٍ


فى جفون عينآكٍ 


اركض كالطفل ٍ 


على الصخر أرسمكٍ


استنشق رائحة البحر 


واعودُ كعصفور بين يداكٍ



مرهق ٌ متلهف الركوضٍ


فى جفون عينآكٍ


أحلم بالبحر وبالابحار 


أسبحُ في سماكٍ


وأصيدُ ملايين الاقمار ٍ


اُهديهآ لتزين جمالكٍ



اتشوقُ للحظه للركوض


فى جفون عيناكٍ 



امـــــــــــــــــيرتى



عيـــــــــــــــــــــــناكٍ 


تتكلم في الليل الاسرار



فافى دفتر عينآكٍ



المغلق مخبأ الاف الاشعار 



آة لو إني بحارُ بعينآكٍ


أو إني أملك زورق ومجداف



لأرسيتُ على شاطئ عينآكٍ



أحتضن امواجكٍ بأشتياق


دعيني اركضُ كالطفل ٍ


في جفون عيناكٍ  [/frame] 




  تحياتي اليكٍ ولقلمكِ الماسي

اخيكِ

 عصام الدين

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشق ارض مصر
					



 كم  رائعة تلكً السنفونية 

التى  تغنت  بها مشاعركِ 

على أوتار قلوبنآ 


  إذا سمحتي   تقبلي 

تلك الكلماتْ الصماء 


 ..................

[frame="10 80"]اميرة الدلال ٍ


فى جفون عينآكٍ 


اركض كالطفل ٍ 


على الصخر أرسمكٍ


استنشق رائحة البحر 


واعودُ كعصفور بين يداكٍ



مرهق ٌ متلهف الركوضٍ


فى جفون عينآكٍ


أحلم بالبحر وبالابحار 


أسبحُ في سماكٍ


وأصيدُ ملايين الاقمار ٍ


اُهديهآ لتزين جمالكٍ



اتشوقُ للحظه للركوض


فى جفون عيناكٍ 



امـــــــــــــــــيرتى



عيـــــــــــــــــــــــناكٍ 


تتكلم في الليل الاسرار



فافى دفتر عينآكٍ



المغلق مخبأ الاف الاشعار 



آة لو إني بحارُ بعينآكٍ


أو إني أملك زورق ومجداف



لأرسيتُ على شاطئ عينآكٍ



أحتضن امواجكٍ بأشتياق


دعيني اركضُ كالطفل ٍ


في جفون عيناكٍ  [/frame] 




  تحياتي اليكٍ ولقلمكِ الماسي
اخيكِ

 عصام الدين 



استاذي راقي الحس والمشاعر

عصام الدين

تصف كلماتي بالماسيه

فوربك بماذا أصف انا كلماتك

التي عانقت كلماتي وكانت بمثابة

تاجا قد وضعته اناملك

كي تتوج به قصيدتي

التي انحنت لحروفك اعجابا و تقديرا 

لسمو ورقي احرفك


 المتلأ لئه كالنجوم 

بسماء قصيدتي

سيدي الرائع

اسمحلي ان اتغنى بأنشودتك 

الجميله هذه وان اهمس اليك قائله

ما اروع عزفك المنفرد الذي 


كان بمثابة لحنا رائعا 

تراقصت معه فرحتا احرفي

تقبل خالص ودي وفائق احترامي

عزة نفس*

----------


## رحيــــل

ايه الجمال ده  بس انا مش حابة موقف الضعف ده 
لانه لولمسه للحظه كل هذا الدفء ولم يشعر به
يبئ مايستهلكيش على فكرة( وتقولى نعود) عنوان لخواطر انا كتبتها موجودة فى المواهب الصاعدة ياريت تقرأيهاوده احسن ردمن وجهة نظرى من قلمى المتواضع
انا عضوة جديدة وسامحينى على المداخلة
على فكرة هايرجع ولازم تكونى جاهزة بالرد
وبكرة تقولى رحيــــل قالت
كل سنة وانت طيبة ياعزة نفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## عزة نفس

*اختي الرقيقة

رحيــــــــل





			
				ايه الجمال ده  بس
			
		

الجميل هو تواجدك هنا بساحتي المتواضعه





			
				انا مش حابة موقف الضعف ده 
لانه لولمسه للحظه كل هذا الدفء ولم يشعر به
			
		

احيانا غاليتي الضعف في الحب يكون قوه

حيث اننا اذا احببنا نصنع للحب اسطورة تفوق الخيال

ومن الصعب التخلي بسهولة عما صنعناه 

واجبنا ان نحافظ على اسطورتنا لأن بها 

كيان الحب الذي بنيناه فمن الصعب

على القلب هدر حبا قد بلغ مابلغ من روعته

وسما بأرواحنا  وارتقى بها وارتفع 




			
				يبئ مايستهلكيش على فكرة
			
		

ان لم يكم بطلي هنا لم يستحق قلبي

ما كان قلبي يبكي عليه





			
				( وتقولى نعود) عنوان لخواطر انا كتبتها موجودة فى المواهب الصاعدة ياريت تقرأيهاوده احسن ردمن وجهة نظرى من قلمى المتواضع
انا عضوة جديدة وسامحينى على المداخلة
			
		

انت نورتي المنتدى والدنيا كلها ياغاليه

وان شاء الله تعالى سوف اتي الى قصيدتك

وانا اشكر اليكي دعوتك الرقيقة اليا لحضورها




			
				على فكرة هايرجع ولازم تكونى جاهزة بالرد
وبكرة تقولى رحيــــل قالت
			
		


ههههههههههه لا طبعا اكيد مش هيرجع

لأن كل هذا نسيج خيالي وشجوني الساكن بداخلي فقط

وليس له وجود في واقعنا هو مجرد خيالي الشعري حبيبتي






			
				كل سنة وانت طيبة ياعزة نفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
			
		

وانت طيبه ياغاليه ودائما منورانا بردك

البالغ النقاء والبراءه والشفافيه 

وقصائدك الرائعة البديعه

سلمتي لي يارحيل يا غاليه

واتمنى دوام مرورك العطر

اختك

عزة نفس*

----------


## حسين عمر

امتعني كثيرا ما قرأت انت رائعة ومبدعة ورقيقة  ياعزة نفس سلمت يداكي ايتها الرقيقة المبدعه

----------


## Red Devil

لو بدأت فى الكتابه على روعه هذه الكلمات فسيحتاج ذلك الى صفحات وصفحات
كلمات رائعه وتستحق ان يقال عليها اكثر من ذلك
وموهبه رائعه تستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير 
ننتظر منكى المزيد والمزيد فلا تبخلى علينا به
لكى كل تحياتى

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسين عمر
					

امتعني كثيرا ما قرأت انت رائعة ومبدعة ورقيقة  ياعزة نفس سلمت يداكي ايتها الرقيقة المبدعه


اخي حسين عمر

الرائع حقا هو

تورجدك العطر

وثناؤك الطيب

ارجو الا تحرمني 

شرف تواجدك الطيب 

دائما بين احرفي

عزة نفس*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

عندما تكون الاحاسيس صادقة ..
والتجربة قاسية ومريرة ..
تخرج الكلمات من القلب .. فتصل الى القلب
وتبقى بالذاكرة نستدعيها من آنٍ لآخر.. ولكن
 دون أن ننساها..

الاخت العزيزة .. عزة نفس
تعود كلماتك للظهور مرة أخرى ...
فيجد كل من لم يستطع تصفحها.. الفرصة أمامه
 ليتلاقى وقلمك الرقيق

ننتظر دوماً منك المزيد من رقي حرفك


خالص مودتي .. وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Red Devil
					

لو بدأت فى الكتابه على روعه هذه الكلمات فسيحتاج ذلك الى صفحات وصفحات
كلمات رائعه وتستحق ان يقال عليها اكثر من ذلك
وموهبه رائعه تستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير 
ننتظر منكى المزيد والمزيد فلا تبخلى علينا به
لكى كل تحياتى


اخي Red Devil

الرائع حقا هو وجودك هنا

والرائع هو ثناؤك الطيب

وتقيمك الجميل لخاطرتي

والأجمل والأروع

هو حضورك المضيء 

الذي اسعدني كثيرا

اتمنى دوما مرورك ىالعطر بين احرفي

عزة نفس*

----------


## أبو خالد

جميلة هذه الخاطرة ... لغة شديدة الشفافية ... ومعاني شديدة السمو ... دلالة على قلم مبدع وفكر راقي ... 

فائق مودتي

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أختي الحبيبة..عزة نفس



كالمعتاد يا عبير الحبيبة 
فيض من مشاعر رقيقة عذبة تداعب قلوب و مشاعر قارئيها...

بس يا ترى مين الشخص اللي يستحق إنك تقوليله لن أدعك ترحل؟؟؟
و تفتكري لو كان موجود و يستحق هل هيرحل عنك بالفعل...

بس ده مش هيغير إنها مقطوعة رقيقة من شخصية أرق...

حقيقي تسلم إيدك يا عبير...
كل سنة و انت طيبة يا غالية و يارب تنعاد عليك الأيام و انت سعيدة...مرتاحة البال...

لكِ..من أعماق القلب...
خالص الود و الحب...


*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شاعر الرومانسية
					

عندما تكون الاحاسيس صادقة ..
والتجربة قاسية ومريرة ..
تخرج الكلمات من القلب .. فتصل الى القلب
وتبقى بالذاكرة نستدعيها من آنٍ لآخر.. ولكن
 دون أن ننساها..

الاخت العزيزة .. عزة نفس
تعود كلماتك للظهور مرة أخرى ...
فيجد كل من لم يستطع تصفحها.. الفرصة أمامه
 ليتلاقى وقلمك الرقيق

ننتظر دوماً منك المزيد من رقي حرفك


خالص مودتي .. وأرق تحياتي،،،


شاعرنا الجميل

شاعر الرومانسيه

لوجودك بمتصفحي

رونق خاص جدااا

ولتقيمك لخاطرتي

رأي متميز اعتبره بمثابة

وسام شرف اضعه على صدري

اخي شاعر الرومانسيه

وجودك بخواطري شرف عظيم

وبوجودك تكتمل سعادتي

اخي العزيز اتمنى دوام تواجدك المشرف

بين صفحاتي التي تزداد نورا وبهاءا بحضورك

عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو خالد
					

جميلة هذه الخاطرة ... لغة شديدة الشفافية ... ومعاني شديدة السمو ... دلالة على قلم مبدع وفكر راقي ... 

فائق مودتي


اخي ابوخالد

سعدت جدا لمرورك

واهلا بك بمنتدانا الحبيب

واهلا بخواطرك الرائعه

 وقلمك المميز

واشكر اليك كلماتك الرقيقه

التي اسعدت قلبي كثيرا

شكرا لك اخي واتمنى

دوام مرورك العطري

عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شعاع من نور
					


أختي الحبيبة..عزة نفس



كالمعتاد يا عبير الحبيبة 
فيض من مشاعر رقيقة عذبة تداعب قلوب و مشاعر قارئيها...

بس يا ترى مين الشخص اللي يستحق إنك تقوليله لن أدعك ترحل؟؟؟
و تفتكري لو كان موجود و يستحق هل هيرحل عنك بالفعل...

بس ده مش هيغير إنها مقطوعة رقيقة من شخصية أرق...

حقيقي تسلم إيدك يا عبير...
كل سنة و انت طيبة يا غالية و يارب تنعاد عليك الأيام و انت سعيدة...مرتاحة البال...

لكِ..من أعماق القلب...
خالص الود و الحب...





حبيبة قلبي

شعاع من نور

اسعدني للغايه وجودك الجميل 

واطراؤك غاليتي الرقيقه

ساره

احيانا غاليتي تكن الظروف اقوى من الإنسان

وقد يكون الراحل عنا قد اضطرته الظروف للرحيل

قد يكن رحيله هو الاصح والارجح

وقد يكون قد اختار الطريق الاصح للطرفين

لكن هناك شيء يبقى ان لم يكن يستحق الحبيب البكاء

فلا بكى على من لا يستحق ان تدمع العين من اجله

سلمتي حبيبتي وغاليتي واختي التي يعشقها القلب والوجدان

اتمنى متابعة جديدي الذي سأطرحه هنا قريبا ان شاء الله

واتمنى دوما حضورك الرائع والمضيء دائما غاليتي

اختك 

عزة نفس*

----------


## hanoaa

_حبيبى
لا تقل وداعا
لن أدعك 
لقد إنتظرتك ..... و إنتظرتك
فلا تنتظر منى أن أدعك تمضى
تعلم أنى أعطيتك عمرى
نعم أعطيتك عمرى
ماضيه مر و أنا فى إنتظارك
أما حاضره ... مستقبله
فهو ملكك ... هو لك
لاتتركه و تمضى
أعطيتك قلبى .... روحى ..... كيانى
و الأهم ...... أعطيتك عقلى_ 

_غاليتى عزة نفس
لم يسعنى أن أرد على رائعتك سوى بتلك الكلمات
فتقبليها منى_

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hanoaa
					

حبيبى
لا تقل وداعا
لن أدعك 
لقد إنتظرتك ..... و إنتظرتك
فلا تنتظر منى أن أدعك تمضى
تعلم أنى أعطيتك عمرى
نعم أعطيتك عمرى
ماضيه مر و أنا فى إنتظارك
أما حاضره ... مستقبله
فهو ملكك ... هو لك
لاتتركه و تمضى
أعطيتك قلبى .... روحى ..... كيانى
و الأهم ...... أعطيتك عقلى 

غاليتى عزة نفس
لم يسعنى أن أرد على رائعتك سوى بتلك الكلمات
فتقبليها منى


حبيبتي وغاليتي

الرقيقه هنوئه

بأدفأ إحساس

وحروف من الماس

زينتي خاطرتي

يا ارق المخلوقات

واحلى الناس

حبيبتي اتمنى دوما مرورك 

المضيء كاللأليء

اختك 

عزة نفس*

----------


## عماد كمال

احساس جميل بالكلمة والموقف 

تحياتى

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عماد كمال
					

احساس جميل بالكلمة والموقف 

تحياتى


اهلا بييك استاذ عماد

نورت المنتدي 

وكل شكري ليك على 
رقي إطراؤك وثناؤك

على خاطرتي 

واتمنى تواجدك المضيء

 دائما بمتصفحي

عزة نفس*

----------


## نور القلب

*الأخت الفاضلة/ عزة نفس*
*فى الحقيقة موضوعك مؤثر للغاية و لمس قلبي بشكل مبالغ فيه بجد**بحييكِ على الكلمات الأكثر من رائعة، فعلاً أصبتِ الهدف.. وعبرتِ عن ما يختلج فى أعماق أعماقي ، وكنتِ و بلا شك راقية وحساسة ومرهفة المشاعر كعادتك...*
*لكم أعجبتنى كلماتك التى تعبر عما فيّ، أشكرك جزيل الشكر، وأقدم لكِ خالص التحايا العطرة لقلمك المرهف الحس...*
*اختك...نور القلب*

----------

